
Fiber: New high performance web framework for Go - ranadeep
https://github.com/gofiber/fiber
======
sk0g
I would recommend more code examples in the readme. For one thing, I'm
interested in how pattern matching in URLs is supported, as well as middleware
creation/ chaining.

What makes it similar to Express? What even are the benefits of that? I didn't
think Go's many web frameworks left me wanting for something closer to Express
personally, but then again I didn't really enjoy using Express all that much,
so I might not be the target market to start off with.

------
ranadeep
Benchmarks: (Graph)
[https://github.com/gofiber/fiber#benchmark](https://github.com/gofiber/fiber#benchmark)
(Tech empower) [https://fiber.wiki/benchmarks](https://fiber.wiki/benchmarks)

